# Charity Shop Find!



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

It's rare i walk into a charity shop these days looking for anything horological, i know they ebay most things of value h34r:

Found this Newgate Bullitt alarm clock for Â£3.95 - thought it wasn't bad for a quartz cheapy....










Then googled it out of interest - 35 quid new :shocking:

RESULT! k:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

That was a result,

It's got to a point where I don't go in them any more.

What's the alarm like?

steve


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

the standard quartz-sy bee bee bee beep - I would have felt mugged if i had paid full price, I thought 4 quid was reasonable - still im happy


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

not bad but about a month ago strolling down my local highstreet, a handful of ladies wristwatches caught my eye sat on a plate in the local charity shop window

so without hesitation in I went to find a lovely little girard perregaux ladies manual wind for the very attractive figure of Â£10. gave it a couple of winds and off it went, how could I resist such a bargain.

so the point is there are still some deals to be had, you just have to be persistant.

As for the watch its just another one to add to my mothers ever growing collection (the missus wont wear one unless its my breitling).

cheers

Leo


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I still do charity shops now and then, ive had a few good ones in charity shops, always worth a look.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've never managed to find anything worth buying in a charity shop, they're either tight around here, or you lot are getting to them before I do :schmoll:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> I've never managed to find anything worth buying in a charity shop, they're either tight around here, or you lot are getting to them before I do :schmoll:


this is the first time I've managed it, and i've been trawling them for AGES now.... :sweatdrop:


----------



## ianlib (Sep 27, 2008)

That clock looks like a nice find:

My best charity shop find was a ladies sekonda divers watch. 2 quid as it wasnt working and looked scruffy.

New battery, some time spent cleaning and it was doing fine and looking good - now proudly worn by my daughter...

I


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

My best was a MuDu 20 micron gold plated automatic. Filthy, but for Â£3 who fussed. Cleaned it, a local serviced it for a song, hardly a mark on it and it keeps good time.

French, but probably smuggled in via Southampton docks or with a French onion seller on his bike.....

Mike


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Good find sparrow,its hard to find anything these days! :thumbsup:

This is the only clock i have found at a charity shop,(found plenty at the bootsale)i bought it in a heavy downpour in the summer,it was priced around the same as yours. 

Ps,sorry for the rough picks.

Five Rams (Chinese)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is my contribution, a bit of 70s kitch, I cant remember where I got it from now, but it didnt cost much.l


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Here is my contribution, a bit of 70s kitch, I cant remember where I got it from now, but it didnt cost much.l


That's an odd one !


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Here is my contribution, a bit of 70s kitch, I cant remember where I got it from now, but it didnt cost much.l


that's awesome Jason, very 70's


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Here is my contribution, a bit of 70s kitch, I cant remember where I got it from now, but it didnt cost much.l


Here is my version Jason,picked up at the carboot sale,talk about similar!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

A few years ago i bought a carrier bage full of the Qtz clock movements, hands, Roman and Arabic self adhesive numerals for....... a quid!!!!

I never used any of them apart from one that i put in a friends silver carriage clock that he was bought for hios silver wedding anniversary, his wife was over the moon, he however told me to keep it :no2: i knew it meant a lot to his wife (they're the nicest couple that you could ever hope to meet, in their eighty's too :yes: )

Cheers, John


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> A few years ago i bought a carrier bage full of the Qtz clock movements, hands, Roman and Arabic self adhesive numerals for....... a quid!!!!
> 
> ...


bargain mate - I'd love to get a scoop like that!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi This was picked up for 10 Australian dollars about 7 pound at a school fate, dont know if it was a bargain or not. The lady selling it said it sounded broken she gave it a shake and you could hear something rattle. Once at home i opened the back and it was the key, gave it a wind dosnt miss a beat.

















The clock is about 3.5 inches round and numbered 22412.

Cheers Mark


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

That looks a lot like a ships/wheel house/galley click bsa...certainly worth a lot more than Â£7 

I do a lot of dealings with local charity because of my work and my advice is to ask them to keep watches/clocks for you. All they can do is say no but 9 times out of 10 if you say you're a collector and will most likely buy every time they'll deal with you for a quick sale.

In 3 years some of my better finds have been...

A 1920s art deco smiths mantle clock - Â£15

Longines military watch (ww2) - Â£1

1960s Seiko 5 - Â£2.60

Seiko kinetic - Â£1

1960s Tissot Seastar - Â£20

1960s Metamec electric blue wall clock - Â£2

Full ww2 Red Cross nurse's kit bag Inc typewriter - Â£40

Carl Zeiss ww2 era binoculars - Â£10

1920s brass egyptian pattern cigarette case - Â£3

1800s cloth Hindu mendalla (spl?) - Â£1

1800s oak writing slope - Â£40

1800s ivory Inuit carved polar bear - Â£3

Blue viewmaster toy (Â£3 - sold for Â£380)

Nazi cap badge - Â£30

All the big bargains there are where they've set the price, if I deal with them on a regular bases I tend to offer 50% of value.

It is true that car boots are on the up and charity shops on the decline but there're still bargains to be had!


----------

